# DID A PG TEST ON 3DP 5DT...OBVIOUS BFN



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey ladies, 
I am now 4dp 5dt and yesterday at 3dp 5dt i did a really really stupid thing and done a cheapie test  
As i done it i told my self its way way to early it will be negative and of course it was and although i knew this is why, i cant get that negative feeling out of my system now, im so stupid   

Has anyone else done this and still went onto a BFP on there OTD??

I hate this waiting, its the longest 2 weeks ever and im only 4 days into it 

Love,Hugs and Babydust to us all
      xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tilly15 (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't worry at all, I tested last week BFN 3dp5dt and tested faint BFP the next morning at 4dp5dt, I always test very early and about 5 times a day, ridiculous really, I feel like it's my only control of the whole process x x good luck x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

kelz!                                  x


----------



## KELZ29 (Apr 11, 2012)

TILLY15- Well that has put my mind at ease a lot, so i will just keep the       and                   

GOLDBUNNY- Thank you for the   and i am trying to keep that up as should you hunny     

Love,Hugs and Babydust ladies
        xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

